# Colon Hydrotherapy (Colonic)



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Okay, I have tried these before, however, I was in a much worst condition then. Has anyone had any results with these?


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

I wouldn't, there is too great of a risk of puncturing your bowel.They are imo quacks.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I would agree with Oceannir,These people are not doctors and in certain countries they don't even need to be accredited so it could be anyone doing it. There is also evidence that colonic hydrotherapy wipes out the good bacteria from the bowel too, which is essential for a healthy functioning bowel. The problem with conditions like this is the patient is so desperate to try anything that works but I'm sure if you asked your doctor's opinion they wouldn't advise it. Just on a side note - there is a new technique in the UK for treating Chronic Constipation called Peristeen Anal Irrigation which is similar to colonic irrigation but is carried out by the patient at home every 1-2 days. My doctor has recommended this for me but before I even use it I have to go to a trained physiotherapist to teach me how to use it as there IS a risk of bowel perforation. So if you have to have training to use this technique which is approved by the NHS, imagine the risks going to someone who isn't an expert on what they're doing.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I have had colon hydrotherapy twice, but it was a long time ago. It is kind of like a large volume continuous enema, so it is not pleasant. It worked to relieve my constipation, but I had no permanent benefit. I could have just given myself an enema at home. There is a slight risk of medical complications if the therapist is not properly trained. Frankly, it is a lot of money to spend just to get yourself temporarily cleaned out. You can do that with various other products, including a bowel prep if your doctor is willing to prescribe it.


----------



## Goldengoosefilms (Aug 1, 2012)

The comments that are being made are very disappointing. From comparisons to enimas, "quackery " and "are not properly trained health pros," I'm surprised (sadly, not really) how uneducated the IBS community is about this therapy . True, colonic irrigation may be a contraindication for serious symptomolgy , especially if there are serious underlying factors or multiple issues at hand. But this therapy CERTAINLY has a plethora of valid, proven, corroborated, historical, consistent, researchable evidence to back it up. When you are I'll-informed on a subject, best not to make broad erroneous statements which weaken your argument. This is why I am producing a documentary film about the topic.


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

Goldengoosefilms said:


> The comments that are being made are very disappointing. From comparisons to enimas, "quackery " and "are not properly trained health pros," I'm surprised (sadly, not really) how uneducated the IBS community is about this therapy . True, colonic irrigation may be a contraindication for serious symptomolgy , especially if there are serious underlying factors or multiple issues at hand. But this therapy CERTAINLY has a plethora of valid, proven, corroborated, historical, consistent, researchable evidence to back it up. When you are I'll-informed on a subject, best not to make broad erroneous statements which weaken your argument. This is why I am producing a documentary film about the topic.


sounds more like conjecture to me


----------



## Bow (Aug 1, 2012)

Goldengoosefilms said:


> The comments that are being made are very disappointing. From comparisons to enimas, "quackery " and "are not properly trained health pros," I'm surprised (sadly, not really) how uneducated the IBS community is about this therapy . True, colonic irrigation may be a contraindication for serious symptomolgy , especially if there are serious underlying factors or multiple issues at hand. But this therapy CERTAINLY has a plethora of valid, proven, corroborated, historical, consistent, researchable evidence to back it up. When you are I'll-informed on a subject, best not to make broad erroneous statements which weaken your argument. This is why I am producing a documentary film about the topic.


I would agree with Goldengoosefilms. Best not to pass comment on procedures you know very little about. Critics of colon hydrotherapy - have you ever received such treatment, or observed a treatment? What do you base your assumptions on? You cannot compare an enema to a 'closed' colon hydrotherapy treatment. They require different equipment, different application of treatment and, certainly, different treatment outcomes. A competent, well trained colon hydrotherapist will always undertake to perform a digital rectal examination prior to inserting the speculum, to ensure there are no obstructions, and to check the angle of the rectum.Golden Goose Films. I would be interested to view your film about colon hydrotherapy, once finished.


----------



## Dirtdiva (Nov 14, 2011)

The alternatives to colon hydrotherapy when you are really backed up are not pleasant. Having your bowel irrigated with pure water to remove fecal matter to enable you to maintain a somewhat normal lifestyle when you have idiopathic constipation and already have tried everything else is much preferable to taking laxatives, which actually can create "lazy bowel." Drugs like Mirilax or sugars like lactulose often make matters worse because of the gas they produce for a lot of IBS sufferers. A trained colon hydrotherapist is a wonderful augmention to all of the other approaches I try and continue to try. I have also used them to help with colonoscopy prep. I also do plain water enemas at home but there do not compare to a full irrigation session. A


----------



## vaileria (Sep 19, 2012)

You would have to describe to people that your job includes placing a pipe into someone's anus and swishing their digestive tract out with water. It is stated that eliminating out "toxins" and fecal issue during a colonic watering, or hydrotherapy, increases intestinal operate, increases the epidermis, and usually creates you experience less heavy and less heavy.The reputation of digestive tract cleansing is very simple to understand, in a globe where we become progressively conscious of the risks of many factors of our contemporary way of life. With the simple option details through such methods as tv, movie, and the regional collection, and more lately the Internet, most of us endeavor to do the best we can in keeping our health, and understand desperately any opportunity we can find to enhance our wellness. Despite a sometimes less than positive reaction from the well-known healthcare group, colonic hydrotherapy is a well-known therapy, but should we ask ourselves whether it is one that details a indication rather than fighting a cause?


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

I can see everyone's viewpoint about the whole beauty therapist vs doctor subject. I would trust a doctor more, as they are better-equipped to cope with bowel problems. Whereas, colonics in salons are mainly there for vanity purposes. More along the lines of for the sake of beauty. I think it's a good idea to get advice before putting anything up yourself. Just incase anything should get ruptured/torn. I hate putting anything up myself, and rarely ever do. Thankgod. Lol. I just find it difficult thinking that a colonic irrigation pipe, going into the anus, wouldn't push the stool back up into the colon, somewhat.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

i used to sear by colonics and got them monthly. They really helped me feel better. unfortunately, last year, right after I had one, i developed a high fever for two days and wound up in the emergency room. I'm not exactly sure why it happened, but i have not gotten a colonic since. Now, when i get really backed up, I drink one of those liquid magnesium citrates (in the glass bottles) you can find in the drugstore. They really help me as well.


----------



## Green_Life (Jan 16, 2012)

I prefer to do it the natural way. Eat lots of watermelon and lots of vegetable juice, or green smoothies. And plenty of water and fasting. Your colon will detox itself if you feed it the right natural foods.


----------

